
Frozen airline food to feed those in need - finphil
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-52412119
======
throw7
Their twitter feed has some pictures. Maybe I shouldn't say this, but I have a
soft spot for "institutional" food prep/service... no matter how bad a rep
they get. I appreciate feeding a large group of people in a safe and "good"
manner (yes, including food served at 35k).

[https://twitter.com/OpenKitchenMCR/status/125376734709088256...](https://twitter.com/OpenKitchenMCR/status/1253767347090882560?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet)

~~~
tdhoot
Me too!

Relevant How It's Made I found interesting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ElKE-
qeKYY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ElKE-qeKYY)

------
NikolaeVarius
I wonder how different airline food tastes when on the ground. I expect
generally saltier than normal.

~~~
analog31
... and the cup of salad dressing doesn't explode when you open it.

------
m3kw9
And for those that miss flying.

------
runawaybottle
I wish I could buy frozen airline food at the supermarket.

